# Is my rabbit a French Lop?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it is or am I wrong?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

acjb007 said:


> I think it is or am I wrong?


It looks more like a dwarf lop to me. Imay be wrong but there ears are normally longer and broader. How old is your rabbit it would give an idear of size for the age.


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi he's only 4 months old. He seems quite big for a dwarf lop. At what age do they stop growing?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

He is quite big now you have added his age. Although mine was meant to be a dwarf lop but he got quite big. I think there more there normal size around 8 months to a year. You may be right mate.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

do his ears always sit back like they are in pic? as my frenchies ears always flop forward and never sit back.
his face looks frenchie tho, heres my lop pics french lop rabbits and guinea pigs 
not sure if link will display as im new


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

frags said:


> do his ears always sit back like they are in pic? as my frenchies ears always flop forward and never sit back.
> his face looks frenchie tho, heres my lop pics french lop rabbits and guinea pigs
> not sure if link will display as im new


The ears were what i was looking at they dont seem forward floppy enough. Love your frenchies there gorg.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

he looks frenchie like to me, heres a one year old frenchie to compare to;



















shes a very big girl!

frenchies have broad heads and short stumpy muscular front legs, biiiig paws too. the ears do flop forward.

yours may be a mini lop....smaller than frechies but also quite big.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> he looks frenchie like to me, heres a one year old frenchie to compare to;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oUT OF INTEREST WHAT DO THEY CALL THE SWELLING UNDER THERE CHIN AT THE CHEST AS I KNOW FEMALES HAVE THESE BUT WASNT SURE IF THEY HAD A NAME.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sullivan said:


> oUT OF INTEREST WHAT DO THEY CALL THE SWELLING UNDER THERE CHIN AT THE CHEST AS I KNOW FEMALES HAVE THESE BUT WASNT SURE IF THEY HAD A NAME.


i generally refer to it as a "ruff", lily's makes her look like a fatty


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> i generally refer to it as a "ruff", lily's makes her look like a fatty


Yes my mates had a big one she only had her a year though and she passed away in her sleep there not sure if she was over breed. Such a shame she was gorg and the male is now indoors as a house rabbit he is quite happy and sits on the couch at night .


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Yes my mates had a big one she only had her a year though and she passed away in her sleep there not sure if she was over breed. Such a shame she was gorg and the male is now indoors as a house rabbit he is quite happy and sits on the couch at night .


ive had quite a few rabbits die suddenly, they dont show illness until its too late so its very common.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

its called a dewlap hun my lilys is massive at mo due to being pregs

awwwww i love your white frenchie im hoping for a white one from lily as her mum was white


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

frags said:


> its called a dewlap hun my lilys is massive at mo due to being pregs
> 
> awwwww i love your white frenchie im hoping for a white one from lily as her mum was white


Knew there was a name but couldnt think for the life of me what it was. My mates rabbit had only been checked a hour before and was running around and eating etc no stools were abnormal. Bit of a shock to her i think. She lost a mini lop after 9 months due to a infection of the brain appartlaly they can e born with it. She hasnt had much luck and dotes on her pets to. Shes not getting any more hence her male coming in as a house rabbit so hes still included with the house hold. I love bunnys but have had a bad experience after a year of battling to help mine he had to be pts due to teeth probs, mites, colitus, and got so depressed it wasnt fare on him i was having to bathe him 3 times a day.. They think he was to overbreed i got him from Pets at home if i knew what i know know about Pets at home i wouldnt have got him there.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Knew there was a name but couldnt think for the life of me what it was. My mates rabbit had only been checked a hour before and was running around and eating etc no stools were abnormal. Bit of a shock to her i think. She lost a mini lop after 9 months due to a infection of the brain appartlaly they can e born with it. She hasnt had much luck and dotes on her pets to. Shes not getting any more hence her male coming in as a house rabbit so hes still included with the house hold. I love bunnys but have had a bad experience after a year of battling to help mine he had to be pts due to teeth probs, mites, colitus, and got so depressed it wasnt fare on him i was having to bathe him 3 times a day.. They think he was to overbreed i got him from Pets at home if i knew what i know know about Pets at home i wouldnt have got him there.


urgh i never buy my bunnies from pet stores, awful places. Aways buy from breeders


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

frags said:


> its called a dewlap hun my lilys is massive at mo due to being pregs
> 
> awwwww i love your white frenchie im hoping for a white one from lily as her mum was white


funnily enough she's called Lily too lol, she was the runt of the litter, last one left, no one wanted a white one!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> urgh i never buy my bunnies from pet stores, awful places. Aways buy from breeders


Do with all my pets now mate. Was naive a bit when first started with getting my pets. Have learnt loads now and try to read up a bit where i can as love all animals. lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> funnily enough she's called Lily too lol, she was the runt of the litter, last one left, no one wanted a white one!


id love a pure white, infact ive reserved a white bun if it turns out to be a buck but it only 2 weeks old so not sure what sex it is.


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think in that pic his ears were back as he was listening to something. They're normally more to the side or slightly over his face. God he's gonna get massive if he is one!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

if he is you will need a very large hutch, im currently converting a 6x5ft shed into a rabbitry for 3 does and will be sectioning of an area for a buck.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

yep very large hutch and plenty of garden to run in


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

on a female rabbit the fatty bit under her chin is called a dewlap


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> yep very large hutch and plenty of garden to run in


my lily wont go in the garden, im sure she a chicken and not a rabbit


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

No -your bun isnt a french lop. You can tell by his face, French Lops face are quite 'square' and stocky.


----------

